# Sham Wow



## scottmh59 (Jul 26, 2009)

[video=youtube;PtKtMDqVHmI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtKtMDqVHmI[/video]

All i can say is Sham...WOW...


----------



## scottmh59 (Jul 26, 2009)

[video=youtube;ybNVLFVZ6hI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ybNVLFVZ6hI[/video]

his next commercial..


----------



## Blake Bowden (Jul 27, 2009)

Hahahaha


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 27, 2009)

That guy annoys me beyond belief.


----------



## Sirius (Jul 27, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> That guy annoys me beyond belief.[/QUOTE
> 
> The you'll love this.
> 
> [video=youtube;TaR4LcLbW8I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaR4LcLbW8I[/video]


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 27, 2009)

Yeah, I've seen that one.


----------

